# Man Deliberately Keys Aston Martin - Caught On Camera



## Snelly (Aug 18, 2015)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...pram-deliberately-keys-100k-Aston-Martin.html

	 A friend that I played golf with had the same thing done on a new S63 Mercedes and the repair bill was &pound;2500.

	Why on earth would anyone do this?  Is it just the politics of envy?  Completely mindless damage for the sake of it.   So stupid.


----------



## Stuey01 (Aug 18, 2015)

Jealousy, or its personal.

Geezer is pushing the most expensive push chair on the market, so obviously not short of a bob or two himself. 
(Not in the same league as an Aston, obvs, but It just stuck out to me as recently went through all the baby shopping stuff)


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 18, 2015)

Hang him!

	If it had been a Ferrari, fine but not an Aston!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 18, 2015)

People have been doing it for years 

Some people just don't like to see others do well


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 18, 2015)

Bet your life that the Aston Martin driver parked without good cause in a parent and child bay, disabled spot or simply straddled two parking bays to avoid someone parking too close. Not heinous crimes by any stretch but a little more understandable I guess if thats what happened. Disclaimer: Parking improperly like above does not give anyone the right to damage someone elses property!!


----------



## MikeH (Aug 18, 2015)

subhuman scum

  	someone once did it to a new Audi of mine

  	to paraphrase Mr Vincent Vega in Pulp Fiction Theres nothting worse than messing with with a mans automobile? I mean, dont mess with another mans vehicle. Its against the rules

  	for the full transcript including the bad language please refer here http://www.imdb.com/character/ch0001782/quotes


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 18, 2015)

MikeH said:



*subhuman scum* someone once did it to a new Audi of mine to paraphrase Mr Vincent Vega in Pulp Fiction Theres nothting worse than messing with with a mans automobile? I mean, dont mess with another mans vehicle. Its against the rules for the full transcript including the bad language please refer here http://www.imdb.com/character/ch0001782/quotes

Click to expand...

	There you go, sitting on the fence again Mike. Why not just say how you feel, but no swearing or it&#39;ll be an infraction for you... insert suitable smiley when the site is running properly again.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 18, 2015)

I have 2 new cars and both were recently done with a repair bill for both cars well into 4 figures.  The culprit was caught the very next day doing it to other cars, but sadly for me the culprit was a 9 year old child with learning difficulties, so just had to take it on the chin and move on.


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 18, 2015)

MikeH said:



			subhuman scum [/url]
		
Click to expand...

	..Partridge fan by any chance Mike?? 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9Heybq1s79Y


----------



## MikeH (Aug 18, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			..Partridge fan by any chance Mike?? https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9Heybq1s79Y

Click to expand...

  	absolutely
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxqiMimAetg


----------



## Fish (Aug 18, 2015)

I caught a drunken youth (17) who walked up and over my new Merc at the time outside my house and dented the roof and bonnet, I rugger tackled him, man handled him and dragged him to my house where my wife had already called the police.

  	The police arrived, took him to the police station where they called his parents, I went down the next morning and made a full statement.

  	2 days later I was visited out of the blue and charged with assault, subsequently found guilty and got 60hrs community service and &pound;150 fine.

  	The youth was bound over for 12mths but I recieved no compensation for the damage to my car and was forced to claim through my insurance.

  	The worlds gone mad.


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 18, 2015)

Fish said:



			I caught a drunken youth (17) who walked up and over my new Merc at the time outside my house and dented the roof and bonnet, I rugger tackled him, man handled him and dragged him to my house where my wife had already called the police. The police arrived, took him to the police station where they called his parents, I went down the next morning and made a full statement. 2 days later I was visited out of the blue and charged with assault, subsequently found guilty and got 60hrs community service and &pound;150 fine. The youth was bound over for 12mths but I recieved no compensation for the damage to my car and was forced to claim through my insurance. The worlds gone mad.
		
Click to expand...

    Robin, did you keep the lad in your house until the police came? 

    I bet they had to change his undies at the cop shop!


----------



## Fish (Aug 18, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Robin, did you keep the lad in your house until the police came? 

    I bet they had to change his undies at the cop shop! 

Click to expand...

I held him in my garden initially but when he tried to wrestle free i put him on the ground with my knee in his back and my hand holding his head down against the ground, he couldn't move a muscle, as the police took him away he threatened me which they also took no notice of.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 18, 2015)

Fish said:



			I caught a drunken youth (17) who walked up and over my new Merc at the time outside my house and dented the roof and bonnet, I rugger tackled him, man handled him and dragged him to my house where my wife had already called the police.

  	The police arrived, took him to the police station where they called his parents, I went down the next morning and made a full statement.

  	2 days later I was visited out of the blue and charged with assault, subsequently found guilty and got 60hrs community service and &pound;150 fine.

  	The youth was bound over for 12mths but I recieved no compensation for the damage to my car and was forced to claim through my insurance.

  	The worlds gone mad.
		
Click to expand...

And they wonder why we're losing respect for the law! Shocking!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 18, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Bet your life that the Aston Martin driver parked without good cause in a parent and child bay, disabled spot or simply straddled two parking bays to avoid someone parking too close. Not heinous crimes by any stretch but a little more understandable I guess if thats what happened. Disclaimer: Parking improperly like above does not give anyone the right to damage someone elses property!!
		
Click to expand...

Why would you even think that, he caused Â£9000.00 worth of damage end of, no excuse or are you saying people with nice cars are ignorant?


----------



## Fish (Aug 18, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Bet your life that the Aston Martin driver parked without good cause in a parent and child bay, disabled spot or simply straddled two parking bays to avoid someone parking too close. Not heinous crimes by any stretch but a little more understandable I guess if thats what happened. Disclaimer: Parking improperly like above does not give anyone the right to damage someone elses property!!
		
Click to expand...

The assumption that somehow this must have been encouraged and is the fault of the owner of a nice car I find staggering.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 18, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Bet your life that the Aston Martin driver parked without good cause in a parent and child bay...
		
Click to expand...

This was my instant thought!

Nothing else would seem to to explain the obscene reaction - though it's still no excuse (as Sawtooth pointed out!)!!


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 18, 2015)

Fish said:



			The assumption that somehow this must have been encouraged and is the fault of the owner of a nice car I find staggering.
		
Click to expand...

Not really Fish, just looking for possible motives.

Jealousy is one but there are others. 

Perhaps he was playing really loud music when he pulled in, revved his car loudly, pulled in like a maniac. All of which may have aggravated the suspect.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 18, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Not really Fish, just looking for possible motives.

Jealousy is one but there are others. 

Perhaps he was playing really loud music when he pulled in, revved his car loudly, pulled in like a maniac. All of which may have aggravated the suspect.
		
Click to expand...

And all of which are not justifiable, he's gutless, if it's any of the reasons you've stated, leave a note!


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 18, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			And all of which are not justifiable, he's gutless, if it's any of the reasons you've stated, leave a note!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. None of them are justifable but if the man was riled by any of the above I don't think writing a note would be on his mind.


----------



## Paul77 (Aug 18, 2015)

Sheer jealousy is what drives folk to do stuff like that. More often than not it's street justice evangelists that seem to think they are allowed to do this as payback for something, like parking in a disabled space with no badge, a parent & child space with no car seat etc etc. 

No excuse for wreckless damage no matter if you think you're carrying out street justice or not. That's why we have police. I hope he had to pay the cost of the damage.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 18, 2015)

Unfortunately, it's the way some people are in this country.
If it had been somewhere else, the guy would have thought "what a super car, I'm going to better myself and work hard to buy one like that"
Over here?
"Why has he got one and I haven't????? I'm going to key it"


----------



## Paul77 (Aug 18, 2015)

I caught a guy volley a golf ball off my BMW in the car park and laugh shouting Titleist ****** with his playing buddies as I was walking to the 1st on a Municipal course a few months ago. Rushed over, squared up to the guy and told him that I might have a BMW and Titleist clubs but I don't mind losing a 7 iron to his a-hole if he done that again. Got the usual calm down mate, only havin a laugh type stuff. Had a horrid round afterwards thinking that my car was going to get torched. 

Needless to say I never returned to said course and don't plan to.


----------



## The Green Fairy (Aug 18, 2015)

That' the problem with muni's


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 18, 2015)

Ford Transit, few random newspapers on the dash with a couple of polystyrene cups. Nobody bothers with it.


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 18, 2015)

Man at nick http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-33980186


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 18, 2015)

I wonder if there would have been the same attention if it happened to someone's 10 year old focus ?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 18, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I wonder if there would have been the same attention if it happened to someone's 10 year old focus ?
		
Click to expand...

If the Focus had a camera and caught them you would hope so, but probably not Phil, then again if someone steals Â£100.00 and somebody Â£10,000, the latter would get more attention also as the bigger crime.


----------



## Slime (Aug 18, 2015)

I'd put him in prison for a year, minimum.

*Slime*.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 18, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I wonder if there would have been the same attention if it happened to someone's 10 year old focus ?
		
Click to expand...

Oi !!! leave my car alone, BTW its 11 year old, scratch the wife's Lexus if you must , only joking darling :rofl:.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 18, 2015)

Caught a junkie once trying to steal my car radio.I broke his fingers in my car door thinking it would make it harder to steal with a busted hand.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 18, 2015)

wrighty1874 said:



			Caught a junkie once trying to steal my car radio.I broke his fingers in my car door thinking it would make it harder to steal with a busted hand.
		
Click to expand...

Well I for one think you exceeded your legal right and wouldn't be very sympathetic if you had been done for it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 18, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			If the Focus had a camera and caught them you would hope so, but probably not Phil, then again if someone steals Â£100.00 and somebody Â£10,000, the latter would get more attention also as the bigger crime.
		
Click to expand...

Well they would both be the same crime but because one is an Aston then its highlighted - cars get keyed weekly - if only all the instances were highlighted


----------



## Craigg (Aug 18, 2015)

wrighty1874 said:



			Caught a junkie once trying to steal my car radio.I broke his fingers in my car door thinking it would make it harder to steal with a busted hand.
		
Click to expand...

It's unfortunate we have to resort to this, but reading Fish's story. It's sometimes the only justice. I certainly wouldn't be reporting you for breaking his fingers. Sad, but true.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 18, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well they would both be the same crime but because one is an Aston then its highlighted - cars get keyed weekly - if only all the instances were highlighted
		
Click to expand...

I think the difference with this one is the video.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 18, 2015)

wrighty1874 said:



			Caught a junkie once trying to steal my car radio.I broke his fingers in my car door thinking it would make it harder to steal with a busted hand.
		
Click to expand...

Good on you, like it.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 18, 2015)

wrighty1874 said:



			Caught a junkie once trying to steal my car radio.I broke his fingers in my car door thinking it would make it harder to steal with a busted hand.
		
Click to expand...

And that makes you better than him?


----------



## guest100718 (Aug 18, 2015)

Jacko_G said:



			And that makes you better than him?
		
Click to expand...

It makes him  a disgusting individual.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 18, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			It makes him  a disgusting individual.
		
Click to expand...


I would tend to agree. In my opinion it makes him worse, taking liberties and inflicting torture is pretty low.


----------



## c1973 (Aug 18, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Hang him!

	If it had been a Ferrari, fine but not an Aston!
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha. 

This. :thup:

Don't mess up an Aston for pitys sake.


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Aug 18, 2015)

well it seems the guy has been arrested, whats the betting he gets of lightly... can see it now "sorry judge, I have a baby to look after"


----------



## Sweep (Aug 19, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Bet your life that the Aston Martin driver parked without good cause in a parent and child bay, disabled spot or simply straddled two parking bays to avoid someone parking too close. Not heinous crimes by any stretch but a little more understandable I guess if thats what happened. Disclaimer: Parking improperly like above does not give anyone the right to damage someone elses property!!
		
Click to expand...

I find it amazing that nowadays people rush to make excuses for the criminal with no evidence of mitigating circumstances whatsoever. Very interesting that this post was full of possible excuses for the inexcusable criminal behaviour but absolutely no mention of feeling sorry for the car owner now faced with likely substantial costs to repair the damage. Isn't it time we started standing up for the victims of crime and stop making excuses for the criminals? If we don't, crime will just continue to escalate.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 19, 2015)

Sweep said:



			I find it amazing that nowadays people rush to make excuses for the criminal with no evidence of mitigating circumstances whatsoever. Very interesting that this post was full of possible excuses for the inexcusable criminal behaviour but absolutely no mention of feeling sorry for the car owner now faced with likely substantial costs to repair the damage. Isn't it time we started standing up for the victims of crime and stop making excuses for the criminals? If we don't, crime will just continue to escalate.
		
Click to expand...

i dont think it was excuses people were making - dont think anyone justified the actions - it was about finding reasons


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 19, 2015)

The guy will probably get a minor fine, say Â£100, and a slap on the wrist. Costs will be covered by insurance, and the owner will have to pay higher premiums when his insurance is next due.

There's no way the idiot is going to have to foot the bill for 9000.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 19, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			i dont think it was excuses people were making - dont think anyone justified the actions - it was about finding reasons
		
Click to expand...

Yes no one is defending the criminal here just theorizing what would motivate someone to carry out what appears to be a mindless act of vandalism.

You do need.context though and cant leap to conclusions from what you see on this video. 

In an extreme case to prove a point, the week before maybe the Aston Martin driver keyed the other mans car and he was simply evening the score. 

He is still in the wrong for retaliating by the way.

There are a thousand other possible reasons,  maybe the man is sleeping with his wife? Who knows from  looking at this video clip?


----------



## chrisd (Aug 19, 2015)

The have and have not attitude

They are running a TV trailer for a wealthy/poor people program and the girl at the end pushing a pram is then shown saying "just because I'm on benefits I don't see why I shouldn't have the finer things in life" 

Well I do my sweet!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 19, 2015)

I love the way the telegraph describe the video as 'shocking'.  Agree that it is criminal behaviour and not to be condoned, but with all the things that are going on in the world, if that is 'shocking' then you you really should get out a bit more.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 19, 2015)

And anyway, sometimes the actions of this man could be condoned....  

http://www.yourlocalguardian.co.uk/...ball_captain_caught_in_disabled_parking_spot/


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 19, 2015)

chrisd said:



			The have and have not attitude

They are running a TV trailer for a wealthy/poor people program and the girl at the end pushing a pram is then shown saying "just because I'm on benefits I don't see why I shouldn't have the finer things in life" 

Well I do my sweet!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely! Get out there and earn the luxuries in life .... oops forgot, us workers are supposed to pay for the lazy, feckless people...


----------



## Sweep (Aug 19, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			i dont think it was excuses people were making - dont think anyone justified the actions - it was about finding reasons
		
Click to expand...

Or... Maybe there is no reason. No mitigating circumstances. Maybe the criminal was just jealous. It's hard to accept, but there are actually people out there who do this kind of thing. What we do know is that the guy keyed the car, so why are we rushing to defend him with all kinds of reasons why a right minded person would do this? Maybe he is just a jealous criminal and I am afraid to say, that is the most likely reason these days. 
But now we have to be so PC. The guy has his car keyed and suddenly we are coming up with all kind of reasons why he deserved it! How about, just for once, we give the benefit of the doubt to the victim and not the perpetrator? Wouldn't that be nice?


----------



## Fish (Aug 19, 2015)

Sweep said:



			Or... Maybe there is no reason. No mitigating circumstances. Maybe the criminal was just jealous. It's hard to accept, but there are actually people out there who do this kind of thing. What we do know is that the guy keyed the car, so why are we rushing to defend him with all kinds of reasons why a right minded person would do this? Maybe he is just a jealous criminal and I am afraid to say, that is the most likely reason these days. 
But now we have to be so PC. The guy has his car keyed and suddenly we are coming up with all kind of reasons why he deserved it! How about, just for once, we give the benefit of the doubt to the victim and not the perpetrator? Wouldn't that be nice?
		
Click to expand...

:clap:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 19, 2015)

chrisd said:



			The have and have not attitude

They are running a TV trailer for a wealthy/poor people program and the girl at the end pushing a pram is then shown saying "just because I'm on benefits I don't see why I shouldn't have the finer things in life" 

Well I do my sweet!
		
Click to expand...

I'd want to know why she's on benefits Chris; if it's a lifestyle choice then I'm with you.  But I'm also aware that there are people on benefits through no choice of their own and/or for genuine reason and how those people choose to spend the money is their business, not mine.

I will be watching to see into which category the young lady fallsâ€¦â€¦.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 19, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'd want to know why she's on benefits Chris; if it's a lifestyle choice then I'm with you.  But I'm also aware that there are people on benefits through no choice of their own and/or for genuine reason and how those people choose to spend the money is their business, not mine.

I will be watching to see into which category the young lady fallsâ€¦â€¦.
		
Click to expand...

She appears to be getting money, food, a free place to live and help bringing up a child I really don't see, unless they clarify, why she should have the finer things in life too!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 19, 2015)

chrisd said:



			She appears to be getting money, food, a free place to live and help bringing up a child I really don't see, unless they clarify, why she should have the finer things in life too!
		
Click to expand...

You may well be right and I might ask to be allowed to join you in your righteous indignation but I will wait for the programme firstâ€¦â€¦


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 19, 2015)

Sweep said:



			Or... Maybe there is no reason. No mitigating circumstances. Maybe the criminal was just jealous. It's hard to accept, but there are actually people out there who do this kind of thing. What we do know is that the guy keyed the car, so why are we rushing to defend him with all kinds of reasons why a right minded person would do this? Maybe he is just a jealous criminal and I am afraid to say, that is the most likely reason these days. 
But now we have to be so PC. The guy has his car keyed and suddenly we are coming up with all kind of reasons why he deserved it! How about, just for once, we give the benefit of the doubt to the victim and not the perpetrator? Wouldn't that be nice?
		
Click to expand...



Again i dont think one person has rushed to defend him - finding a reason for him to do is not defending him - there is a clear difference. Nor has anyone said the driver "deserved" it


----------



## Sweep (Aug 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Again i dont think one person has rushed to defend him - finding a reason for him to do is not defending him - there is a clear difference. Nor has anyone said the driver "deserved" it
		
Click to expand...

I take your point, but I think the phrase "bet your life the Aston Martin Driver..." before listing all manner of parking offences he must be guilty of, gives the impression that the Aston Martin owner must have deserved it. In later posts he even becomes a possible adulterer! Maybe, instead of jumping to conclusions, we should go with what we know.
Personally, I wouldn't "bet my life" that the Aston owner did anything wrong at all. Contrary to popular belief, owning a decent car does not make you anti social. Keying a posh car though does.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 20, 2015)

Sweep said:



			I take your point, but I think the phrase "bet your life the Aston Martin Driver..." before listing all manner of parking offences he must be guilty of, gives the impression that the Aston Martin owner must have deserved it. In later posts he even becomes a possible adulterer! Maybe, instead of jumping to conclusions, we should go with what we know.
Personally, I wouldn't "bet my life" that the Aston owner did anything wrong at all. Contrary to popular belief, owning a decent car does not make you anti social. Keying a posh car though does.
		
Click to expand...

Again you appear to be making conclusions that arent there 

There is a difference between someone giving a reason as to why an incident happens as opposed to that reason suggesting he deserves it

Lots of conclusions have been jumped to on both parties 

Bu no one has tried to "justify" the actions of the car keying the car nor has anyone suggested the car "deserved" being keyed even if it was poorly parked etc


----------



## Sweep (Aug 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Again you appear to be making conclusions that arent there 

There is a difference between someone giving a reason as to why an incident happens as opposed to that reason suggesting he deserves it

Lots of conclusions have been jumped to on both parties 

Bu no one has tried to "justify" the actions of the car keying the car nor has anyone suggested the car "deserved" being keyed even if it was poorly parked etc
		
Click to expand...

I am the one making conclusions??? It's not me that came up with all possible reasons why this was done. I advocated going with what we know. The car was keyed and the Aston driver is a victim of a crime. As far as I can see, no conclusions have been jumped to on behalf of the Aston driver. We know, beyond any doubt he is a victim of crime.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 20, 2015)

Sweep said:



			I am the one making conclusions??? It's not me that came up with all possible reasons why this was done. I advocated going with what we know. The car was keyed and the Aston driver is a victim of a crime. As far as I can see, no conclusions have been jumped to on behalf of the Aston driver. We know, beyond any doubt he is a victim of crime.
		
Click to expand...

Hear Hear. Makes no difference if it's an Aston Martin or battered up Metro or Skoda. It is still criminal damage. It really is as simple as that. Whatever the motives of the guy caught on camera, or the background of the AM driver, it doesn't make a jot of difference. A crime has been committed.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 20, 2015)

Sweep said:



			I am the one making conclusions??? It's not me that came up with all possible reasons why this was done. I advocated going with what we know. The car was keyed and the Aston driver is a victim of a crime. As far as I can see, no conclusions have been jumped to on behalf of the Aston driver. We know, beyond any doubt he is a victim of crime.
		
Click to expand...

No one has said he isn't a victim of a crime 

People just gave reasons why someone might do something like this - that's all , not justifying any actions or suggesting the Aston Martin driver deserved etc 

It's a forum and it created a discussion point with people wondering what would cause someone to do something like this - that's all


----------



## bobmac (Aug 20, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			A crime has been committed.
		
Click to expand...

And should be punished by a hefty Â£1000 + fine or a spell at her Majestys pleasure


----------



## Piece (Aug 20, 2015)

Bit late to the party, but in days gone by I had two of my cars keyed 360Â°. One was a cheap Audi and one a new Impreza. A fair wedge to fix


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 20, 2015)

bobmac said:



			And should be punished by a hefty Â£1000 + fine or a spell at her Majestys pleasure
		
Click to expand...

Fine yes 
Community service yes 
But don't see it being a custodial sentence


----------



## bobmac (Aug 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But don't see it being a custodial sentence
		
Click to expand...

Maybe not but the threat may act as a deterrent


----------



## Fish (Aug 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Fine yes 
Community service yes 
But don't see it being a custodial sentence
		
Click to expand...

But if he can't pay the fine or the offer of something pathetic like Â£5 a week is offered and accepted then a custodial sentence to match the seriousness and costs involved of the crime should be very much considered IMO, more so if he has previous for crimes associated with what he has done!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 20, 2015)

Fish said:



			But if he can't pay the fine or the offer of something pathetic like Â£5 a week is offered and accepted then a custodial sentence to match the seriousness and costs involved of the crime should be very much considered IMO, more so if he has previous for crimes associated with what he has done!
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 20, 2015)

Then we would just need to build about 50 more prisons to cope with the influx in prison sentences for minor crimes 

No one has been hurt - it's a petty pathetic crime but no harm to life


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 20, 2015)

bobmac said:



			And should be punished by a hefty Â£1000 + fine or a spell at her Majestys pleasure
		
Click to expand...

Once the guy is found guilty, the Magistrate will decide whereabouts on the scale the crime sits and apply the appropriate Sentence, taking into account the perpetrators circumstances, reasons and 'previous'.

With damage over Â£5000 but less than Â£10000, the 'starting point' is 12 weeks custody, possibly reduced to 6 or extended to 26.

https://www.sentencingcouncil.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/MCSG_web_-_October_2014.pdf


----------



## bobmac (Aug 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Then we would just need to build about 50 more prisons to cope with the influx in prison sentences for minor crimes
		
Click to expand...

I dont think it would.
I think it would act as a deterrent.
There's too much talk about what to do with the criminal AFTER the crime has been committed.

Better to deter the person from committing the crime in the first place.

For example..
There was a group of children from the same estate who regularly missed school for no particular reason.
The parents were told on numerous occasions that there would be trouble if it continued.
Of course, the parents ignored all the warnings.
Then, the school wrote to the parents telling them that if their child missed school again for no reason, the parent responsible would spend a week in Jail.
The next morning, all the children were at school and no-one went to jail.

If the guy who keyed the car knew that if he was caught he would go to jail, he might not have done it in the first place.

Deterrent is better than punishment.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Aug 20, 2015)

Gary Eugene Brissett, 48, from Hackney, was charged with causing criminal damage


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 20, 2015)

My car has been keyed. Not sure when it happened, but within the last couple of months probably.

Anyway.... it seems the perpetrator wrote his name on it! Which says much about the mentality and the chances of any punishment ever happening!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 20, 2015)

bobmac said:



			I dont think it would.
I think it would act as a deterrent.
There's too much talk about what to do with the criminal AFTER the crime has been committed.

Better to deter the person from committing the crime in the first place.

For example..
There was a group of children from the same estate who regularly missed school for no particular reason.
The parents were told on numerous occasions that there would be trouble if it continued.
Of course, the parents ignored all the warnings.
Then, the school wrote to the parents telling them that if their child missed school again for no reason, the parent responsible would spend a week in Jail.
The next morning, all the children were at school and no-one went to jail.

If the guy who keyed the car knew that if he was caught he would go to jail, he might not have done it in the first place.

Deterrent is better than punishment.
		
Click to expand...

I think in theory you are spot on Bob 

Just with the state of our prisons it's an empty threat at the moment and for some a couple of weeks in an open prison is a holiday


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Aug 20, 2015)

He'll appear in court, he'll plead guilty and be very contrite, will get someone to give him a character reference saying how he's a lovely family man and this is totally out of character etc. etc. He'll be fined something like Â£1000 and given some sort community order (suspended). Meantime the AM's driver will have his car repaired for Â£9k which his insurer will pay and this will help add to all of our car insurance premiums. Cheers moron.


----------



## Fish (Aug 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think in theory you are spot on Bob 

Just with the state of our prisons it's an empty threat at the moment and for some a couple of weeks in an open prison is a holiday
		
Click to expand...

Why would he only do a couple of weeks in an open prison, yes the crime makes him Cat D but a 3 month sentence would mean at least 6 weeks before he was shipped out or a tag be considered or any release and he'd still be in a Cat B allocation prison during that time and I can tell you that 6 weeks in the Scrubs would be a deterrent.

These people that cause these crimes play the system because of the view you have expressed and feel they can justify their crimes as there is no deterrent to fear, its that which has to change!


----------



## Stuey01 (Aug 20, 2015)

Harsh sentences are not much of a deterrent, if they were there would be no murders in places where they have the death penalty.
Increasing the likelihood of being caught is the best deterrent.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Then we would just need to build about 50 more prisons to cope with the influx in prison sentences for minor crimes 

No one has been hurt - it's a petty pathetic crime but no harm to life
		
Click to expand...

If your house was broken into and the burglar just walked around and took nothing, only damage is a door lock, no one was hurt, petty pathetic crime but no harm to life, still feel the same?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 20, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			If your house was broken into and the burglar just walked around and took nothing, only damage is a door lock, no one was hurt, petty pathetic crime but no harm to life, still feel the same?
		
Click to expand...

Yes why wouldn't I - no harm to life


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes why wouldn't I - no harm to life
		
Click to expand...

So no worrying that'll it happen again next time you leave the house or time spent wasted dealing with Police or that some scumbag thinks he can abuse your property after all the hard work you've done to earn it.?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 20, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			So no worrying that'll it happen again next time you leave the house or time spent wasted dealing with Police or that some scumbag thinks he can abuse your property after all the hard work you've done to earn it.?
		
Click to expand...

What exactly can I do ? No point spending life worrying about possessions


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What exactly can I do ? No point spending life worrying about possessions
		
Click to expand...

Do nothing Phil, you're right, no point worrying about it.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Aug 20, 2015)

It's like any other risk, you take steps to prevent things happening that are foreseeable but you can't eliminate the possibility of them happening. No point worrying unless you've taken zero precautions.


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 20, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Do nothing Phil, you're right, no point worrying about it.
		
Click to expand...

What do you want him to do? Are you picturing a "Liam Neeson like" hunt for vengeance across the rooftops of Leighton  Buzzard? Crap happens sometimes. Move on and learn from it.. No point sitting there stewing in a puddle of your own frustration and need for vengeance.. Not for me anyway..


----------



## Backache (Aug 20, 2015)

bobmac said:



			I dont think it would.

For example..
There was a group of children from the same estate who regularly missed school for no particular reason.
The parents were told on numerous occasions that there would be trouble if it continued.
Of course, the parents ignored all the warnings.
Then, the school wrote to the parents telling them that if their child missed school again for no reason, the parent responsible would spend a week in Jail.
The next morning, all the children were at school and no-one went to jail.
		
Click to expand...

Where on earth was this? It sounds like an apocrophyl load of rubbish.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 20, 2015)

Backache said:



			Where on earth was this? It sounds like an apocrophyl load of rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

It's pretty much all over the country now - parents are being sent to jail for their kids continuously failing to go to school


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 20, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			What do you want him to do? Are you picturing a "Liam Neeson like" hunt for vengeance across the rooftops of Leighton  Buzzard? Crap happens sometimes. Move on and learn from it.. No point sitting there stewing in a puddle of your own frustration and need for vengeance.. Not for me anyway..
		
Click to expand...

My point was in relation to the whole exchange, never suggested any Liam Neeson vengance, just questioning if he would have the same attitude if it was his property that suffered 10-12K worth of damage, so I take you wouldn't be bothered either,  as for me I'd be fuming and would like the scumbag to suffer, If I've parked my car and gone shopping and done nothing wrong, how do you suggest I learn from it, buy a lesser car? Don't shop?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 20, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			My point was in relation to the whole exchange, never suggested any Liam Neeson vengance, just questioning if he would have the same attitude if it was his property that suffered 10-12K worth of damage, so I take you wouldn't be bothered either,  as for me I'd be fuming and would like the scumbag to suffer, If I've parked my car and gone shopping and done nothing wrong, how do you suggest I learn from it, buy a lesser car? Don't shop?
		
Click to expand...

At the end of the day it's a car , a bit of metal that can be replaced - would it be annoying - yes , would I like him punished - yes , has anyone been harmed - no. Getting angry and fuming doesn't make a difference to the end result - doesn't change what has happened and won't change any punishment. Life goes on - no point worrying about the small things


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			At the end of the day it's a car , a bit of metal that can be replaced - would it be annoying - yes , would I like him punished - yes , has anyone been harmed - no. Getting angry and fuming doesn't make a difference to the end result - doesn't change what has happened and won't change any punishment. Life goes on - no point worrying about the small things
		
Click to expand...

I'll just agree to disagree Phil, 10-12K is not a small thing to me


----------



## chrisd (Aug 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			At the end of the day it's a car , a bit of metal that can be replaced - would it be annoying - yes , would I like him punished - yes , has anyone been harmed - no. Getting angry and fuming doesn't make a difference to the end result - doesn't change what has happened and won't change any punishment. Life goes on - no point worrying about the small things
		
Click to expand...

To be fair Phil, I'd want to key him - with a chainsaw!


----------



## Birchy (Aug 20, 2015)

Always the way in the UK nowadays.

Never mind the victim.

What about the poor guy who did the crime, how will he ever recover from this trauma


----------



## guest100718 (Aug 20, 2015)

Backache said:



			Where on earth was this? It sounds like an apocrophyl load of rubbish.[/QUOTE


it is
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 20, 2015)

Some little toe rag keyed my transit a couple of weeks ago, it'll probably be alright with a bit of t-cut but it's the principle. 

At the time I as a bit annoyed and if I'd caught him I would've volleyed him everywhere. 

The offender in this case should be made to pay for the damage he's caused regardless of reason for doing it. 

Sending him to prison will only cost us the taxpayers,sorry you fine upstanding citizens


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			At the end of the day it's a car , a bit of metal that can be replaced - would it be annoying - yes , would I like him punished - yes , has anyone been harmed - no. Getting angry and fuming doesn't make a difference to the end result - doesn't change what has happened and won't change any punishment. Life goes on - no point worrying about the small things
		
Click to expand...

So you are standing by the first tee Phil, ready to tee off. A guy walks past, pulls your driver out of your bag and runs off with it.
You'd think "It's only a piece of metal that can be replaced" and calmly proceed with your game???
I somehow don't think you would.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 21, 2015)

Going off at a tangent, why have we got such a subculture of anarchy and disrespect in certain areas of the UK? Don't park your car in such and such area, it won't be there in the morning. Don't go into the xxxx pub, as you're not from 'round here... and so on.

50yrs ago my gran used to leave her front door open, quite literally open, not just unlocked, in the roughest part of Middlesbrough. Now, its not even safe to walk through that area in broad daylight without some scroat coming up to you and asking who you are and what are you doing.... no worries for me as the dark side of my family pretty much run the loan sharking and drugs in that area - or until he got put away for a long stretch last year, which only created a vacuum and gang fights/turf wars.

But why have we, yes WE, allowed this to happen in our society?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 21, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			So you are standing by the first tee Phil, ready to tee off. A guy walks past, pulls your driver out of your bag and runs off with it.
You'd think "It's only a piece of metal that can be replaced" and calmly proceed with your game???
I somehow don't think you would.
		
Click to expand...

Beyond reporting it to the police what more can I do ?


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 21, 2015)

Stove his head in.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 21, 2015)

wrighty1874 said:



			Stove his head in.
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct answer.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 21, 2015)

wrighty1874 said:



			Stove his head in.
		
Click to expand...

How does that make me any better than him ? 

Or is violence more acceptable compared to theft


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 21, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			But why have we, yes WE, allowed this to happen in our society?
		
Click to expand...

You tell me Brian.
Quite a few years ago, a mate of mine was doing time in Elmley prison in Kent.
I popped in to see him a few times.
The state of the majority of visitors left a bit to be desired, big fat lumps covered in tattoos, pierced noses and ears...and that was just the kids in pushchairs.
What chance have they got of growing up and becoming decent, law abiding citizens????
I blame the blame culture.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How does that make me any better than him ?
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't Phil.
But at least you'd still have your driver to continue your game, and he might (might) have been taught a lesson.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How does that make me any better than him ? 

Or is violence more acceptable compared to theft
		
Click to expand...

No one said it makes you better than him, but if you defending your property makes the scroat suffer and stops him doing it to someone else then yes, your violence in defending your property is more than acceptable, imo.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 21, 2015)

I was playing at Tilgate Forest (a municiple course in Crawley) one day.
Little scrote ran out from the trees on a par 5 and picked my ball up, making off on a pushbike.
If I could have caught him, I would have rammed my 7 iron up his turdpipe.
If nothing else, it would have made me feel better and might have taught him a lesson.
And that was just a golf ball.

Mind you, I dropped another ball, put it on the green and sunk the birdie putt so all's well that ends well.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 21, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			It doesn't Phil.
But at least you'd still have your driver to continue your game, and he might (might) have been taught a lesson.
		
Click to expand...

No point having my driver if I'm sat in prison after being been found guilty of assault with a criminal record


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 21, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			No one said it makes you better than him, but if you defending your property makes the scroat suffer and stops him doing it to someone else then yes, your violence in defending your property is more than acceptable, imo.
		
Click to expand...

But not in the opinion of the law which is something I prefer to abide by


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No point having my driver if I'm sat in prison after being been found guilty of assault with a criminal record
		
Click to expand...

You'd be able to get 13 or 14 holes in before the law arrived. So you'd just have to aim for a 5&4 win.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 21, 2015)

How many more posts before Philippian death squads get mentioned as a way of dealing with crime again?


----------



## chrisd (Aug 21, 2015)

I suppose the better answer is to recruit a Philippian (?) death squad to handle it for you


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 21, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			How many more posts before Philippian death squads get mentioned as a way of dealing with crime again?
		
Click to expand...

And the very next post!



chrisd said:



			I suppose the better answer is to recruit a Philippian (?) death squad to handle it for you
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Chris, coffee has been sprayed everywhere! 

Have you got their phone number?


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Aug 21, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I was playing at Tilgate Forest (a municiple course in Crawley) one day.
Little scrote ran out from the trees on a par 5 and picked my ball up, making off on a pushbike.
If I could have caught him, I would have rammed my 7 iron up his turdpipe.
If nothing else, it would have made me feel better and might have taught him a lesson.
And that was just a golf ball.

Mind you, I dropped another ball, put it on the green and sunk the birdie putt so all's well that ends well.
		
Click to expand...

Shouldn't you have placed  the ball and not dropped it?


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Aug 21, 2015)

Interesting that there's lots of outrage and demands for justice on this thread for the guy who keyed the car, but only one comment about the forum member who caused physical damage by breaking bones.

I think that says alot of this forum, but possibly just as much about society.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 21, 2015)

Tarkus1212 said:



			Shouldn't you have placed  the ball and not dropped it? 

Click to expand...

He must have taken a Tiger drop, way nearer the hole, to make the birdie!


----------



## alexbrownmp (Aug 21, 2015)

to all you big brave badass's that would stomp on heads or insert steel objects into anyone who touched your stuff, as you are so flippant in taking the law into your own hands and breaking it, would that same disregard apply to their mates/dad/brother who came back to do exactly the same thing to you? 

I think I know the answer.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 21, 2015)

alexbrownmp said:



			to all you big brave badass's that would stomp on heads or insert steel objects into anyone who touched your stuff, as you are so flippant in taking the law into your own hands and breaking it, would that same disregard apply to their mates/dad/brother who came back to do exactly the same thing to you? 

I think I know the answer.
		
Click to expand...

What is your answer do nothing, stand aside let society keep deteriorating, No on here is claiming to be a bad ass and I know myself I would be more than willing to defend my property and if I came off second best it woukdn't deter me next time, I stopped playing the "My Dad's bigger than your Dad" game when I was 12.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 21, 2015)

alexbrownmp said:



			to all you big brave badass's that would stomp on heads or insert steel objects into anyone who touched your stuff, as you are so flippant in taking the law into your own hands and breaking it, would that same disregard apply to their mates/dad/brother who came back to do exactly the same thing to you? 

I think I know the answer.
		
Click to expand...

My 10yr old lad was attacked by 7-8 16yr olds, who beat him and his mate senseless then stole their bikes. I caught up with them outside the local shops. The following morning the 20+yr old brother of one of them, armed with a broken bottle came to my front door. I helped him out of our fuschia bush several times. Do I regret my actions? No, and neither did the Police when they turned up.

The local PC said, "well done, it's the only thing they listen to. Please tell us the next time you come across them so that we can ignore their calls."


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 21, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			What is your answer do nothing, stand aside let society keep deteriorating, No on here is claiming to be a bad ass and I know myself I would be more than willing to defend my property and if I came off second best it woukdn't deter me next time, I stopped playing the "My Dad's bigger than your Dad" game when I was 12.
		
Click to expand...

It's not "standing aside" it's abiding by the law 

Theft is unacceptable - violence is unacceptable 

Just because someone breaks the law doesn't allow someone to then break the law to carry out your version of punishment


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's not "standing aside" it's abiding by the law 

Theft is unacceptable - violence is unacceptable 

Just because someone breaks the law doesn't allow someone to then break the law to carry out your version of punishment
		
Click to expand...

And by the law you are allowed to prevent a crime from taking place. I respect your right to do nothing but make a call, me personally would, in certain situations, try and stop it.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's not "standing aside" it's abiding by the law 

Theft is unacceptable - violence is unacceptable 

Just because someone breaks the law doesn't allow someone to then break the law to carry out your version of punishment
		
Click to expand...

At times, "the law is an ass." If the punishments in our judicial system were a fitting deterrent we'd have way less crime. And when they are, we'll have way less crime and less vigilanty-ism...


----------



## ger147 (Aug 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's not "standing aside" it's abiding by the law 

Theft is unacceptable - violence is unacceptable 

Just because someone breaks the law doesn't allow someone to then break the law to carry out your version of punishment
		
Click to expand...

Defending yourself, your family and your property is not against the law. I would agree that, for example booting someone up and down the street for keying ur car is most definitely against the law, but if you were to catch the prepatrator in the act you can physically intervene without breaking the law.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 21, 2015)

He should pay for the damage and be made to wash and polish 100 cars for charity.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's not "standing aside" it's abiding by the law 

Theft is unacceptable - violence is unacceptable
		
Click to expand...

I consider myself a law abiding citizen. I am not "bad ass" (whatever that might mean).
But if somebody grabbed something of mine in the street, I would do my utmost to get it back off of them.
If they struggled to give it back, (they are hardly going to hand it back to me peacefully are they?) I would struggle with them.
If that resulted in them getting a smack in the mouth, tough titty.
Do you honestly expect me to say that I would stand there and let them take it?
Say it was your wife's handbag somebody grabbed.
Would you just say "let it go love, to try to stop them is above the law".
Get off your high horse.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 21, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I consider myself a law abiding citizen. I am not "bad ass" (whatever that might mean).
But if somebody grabbed something of mine in the street, I would do my utmost to get it back off of them.
If they struggled to give it back, (they are hardly going to hand it back to me peacefully are they?) I would struggle with them.
If that resulted in them getting a smack in the mouth, tough titty.
Do you honestly expect me to say that I would stand there and let them take it?
Say it was your wife's handbag somebody grabbed.
Would you just say "let it go love, to try to stop them is above the law".
Get off your high horse.
		
Click to expand...

But you can't really "stove their head in" or break fingers etc as had been suggested though can you


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 21, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			At times, "the law is an ass." If the punishments in our judicial system were a fitting deterrent we'd have way less crime. And when they are, we'll have way less crime and less vigilanty-ism...
		
Click to expand...

Yes at times the law is an ass but it's there for a reason and we have to trust it and let it do its work.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 21, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			And by the law you are allowed to prevent a crime from taking place. I respect your right to do nothing but make a call, me personally would, in certain situations, try and stop it.
		
Click to expand...

When did I ever say I would "do nothing" ?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But you can't really "stove their head in" or break fingers etc as had been suggested though can you
		
Click to expand...

I'm not agreeing that you can Phil, but to stand there and let the bar stewards get away with it is admitting defeat, above the law or not.
I would take whatever action seemed necessary at the time to protect my/my family's property.
I don't possess a shotgun, but if I caught somebody climbing into my kitchen/bedroom/living room window at 1 in the morning, they would be getting the heaviest, hardest thing I could find smashed over their skull.
I would worry about it later


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 21, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I'm not agreeing that you can Phil, but to stand there and let the bar stewards get away with it is admitting defeat, above the law or not.
I would take whatever action seemed necessary at the time to protect my/my family's property.
I don't possess a shotgun, but if I caught somebody climbing into my kitchen/bedroom/living room window at 1 in the morning, they would be getting the heaviest, hardest thing I could find smashed over their skull.
I would worry about it later
		
Click to expand...

But earlier in the thread you agreed when someone did say "stove their head in"

And smashing someone over their skull with the heaviest hardest thing you can find could easily result in them being killed and you in prison as has happened with a number of people in the past. You will have to justify every action and peolle struggle to justify their level of reaction 

I don't think anyone has ever suggested to stand there and do nothing


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			When did I ever say I would "do nothing" ?
		
Click to expand...

Do nothing but make a call is what I put, you can't just pick 2 words out of my reply to make an answer when you've got nothing else to answer with.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 21, 2015)

There's been some very good papers written about "structured violence" used in some societies to maintain law and order. Somewhere between hanging and sending the criminal on a safari to Africa is the right answer.

However, one of the things described in the papers is that reasonable people attempt to make reasonable laws, and then can't understand why unreasonable people won't follow them. The basic premise being that an unreasonable person needs a stronger law/punishment/deterrent applied before they'll think twice about breaking a law. It goes on further to discuss why unreasonable people, basically, laugh at society's laws, perceiving them as soft and, in some cases, see it as a badge of honour to have been, e.g. tagged.

There's a section of society that's inherently bad, and pretty much no punishment will suffice to act as a deterrent. However, there are fence sitters where a decent punishment will stop them crossing the line. And whilst society gets softer and softer we'll see more and more petty crime...


----------



## Paul77 (Aug 21, 2015)

Seems to be a hell of a big thread for something as straight forward as criminal damage and caught red handed.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 21, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			There's been some very good papers written about "structured violence" used in some societies to maintain law and order. Somewhere between hanging and sending the criminal on a safari to Africa is the right answer.

However, one of the things described in the papers is that reasonable people attempt to make reasonable laws, and then can't understand why unreasonable people won't follow them. The basic premise being that an unreasonable person needs a stronger law/punishment/deterrent applied before they'll think twice about breaking a law. It goes on further to discuss why unreasonable people, basically, laugh at society's laws, perceiving them as soft and, in some cases, see it as a badge of honour to have been, e.g. tagged.

There's a section of society that's inherently bad, and pretty much no punishment will suffice to act as a deterrent. However, there are fence sitters where a decent punishment will stop them crossing the line. And whilst society gets softer and softer we'll see more and more petty crime...
		
Click to expand...

Punishments is a big issues and a lot seems to come from human rights etc - IMO human rights in extent should be removed when you fail to display the correct human nature to walk as a free person - open prisons with sky etc should be removed and if sent to prison is should be a punishment and the prisoners should be locked up apart from working cleaning the local area up.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 21, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			.... no worries for me as the dark side of my family pretty much run the loan sharking and drugs in that area -
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, I didn't realise we had royalty amongst us  

Is it OK to call you Brian........Mr Hobbit sir?


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 21, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			At times, "the law is an ass." If the punishments in our judicial system were a fitting deterrent we'd have way less crime. And when they are, we'll have way less crime and less vigilanty-ism...
		
Click to expand...

Yup, what we need is better deterrents.. Maybe the death penalty for murder? Or a "3 strikes and it's life" policy for repeat offenders? That's almost guaranteed to reduce crime and leave us all with the decent caring society we all strive for..


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 21, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Blimey, I didn't realise we had royalty amongst us  

Is it OK to call you Brian........Mr Hobbit sir?



Click to expand...

I'm watching you Pike!


----------



## Slime (Aug 21, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Yup, what we need is better deterrents.. *Maybe the death penalty for murder?* Or a "3 strikes and it's life" policy for repeat offenders? That's almost guaranteed to reduce crime and leave us all with the decent caring society we all strive for.. 

Click to expand...

I suggested that once in another thread and was told that made me no better than the murderers themselves!
Be careful what you wish for .

*Slime*.


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 21, 2015)

Slime said:



			I suggested that once in another thread and was told that made me no better than the murderers themselves!
Be careful what you wish for .

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

My reply was slightly tongue in cheek mate. I'm not an advocate of the death penalty as it has never proven to be a genuine deterrent. I do understand those who favour it though as I can't understand why it isn't a deterrent, but that relates to the point made earlier about reasonable people..


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Aug 21, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Yup, what we need is better deterrents.. Maybe the death penalty for murder? Or a "3 strikes and it's life" policy for repeat offenders? That's almost guaranteed to reduce crime and leave us all with the decent caring society we all strive for.. 

Click to expand...

The death penalty is a whole other thread/can of worms. The 3 strikes policy has it's attractions but also dangers as potentially you could potentially end up with people serving life for shoplifting.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 21, 2015)

Tarkus1212 said:



			The death penalty is a whole other thread/can of worms. The 3 strikes policy has it's attractions but also dangers as potentially you could potentially end up with people serving life for shoplifting.
		
Click to expand...

And if you're on your third strike, you might as well go the whole hog and commit murder in the hope you've got rid of the only witness - 3 strikes is flawed.


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 21, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			And if you're on your third strike, you might as well go the whole hog and commit murder in the hope you've got rid of the only witness - 3 strikes is flawed.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. It's also totally unproven as the states that recorded a drop in violent crime could not prove that the drop was a result of the policy. Other states that did not enforce the 3 strike policy also recorded a similar drop in violent crime at the same time..


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 21, 2015)

Ever since this country decided to do away with corporal punishment society has taken a downward turn.I'm a family man with a fairly decent job and in charge of half a dozen blokes, and come from a good family and know right from wrong.But quite frankly I've had enough of scumbags, and if they cross my path, I'm not waiting for a judge to do me for contempt when they let the offenders off when I lose my rag in court.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 21, 2015)

Dear Daily Mail......


----------

